# Which should I sell?



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I must sell one of these revolvers: S&W model 60 or Ruger Gp 100. What do you think?
Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

nailer said:


> I must sell one of these revolvers: S&W model 60 or Ruger Gp 100. What do you think?
> Thanks.


How much money do you need and what exact model of S&W 60 do you have? No dash, 60-1, does it have the lock located on top of the cylinder release?

You will get more for the S&W, but pending on what model you have, it might be better to keep it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 VAMarine

:smt1099


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Keep them both. Cut back on other stuff, but don't sell the guns! :smt023


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with NOT selling any guns....but if you have too. Do you carry either of them? If not, which one is more enjoyable to shoot at the range?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Preferences can change between generations. There are a lot of us older guy's that like the S&W revolvers but we may be dying out. Given equal condition of the two, you can probably maximize your sale price by selling the 60.

The GP100 will do anything you need done and last for 2 or 3 lifetimes.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd sell the GP


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sell the Smith. You will probably get more for it. and I would not bet that it is any better than the Ruger.
GP100 is a better gun IMHO. I am not a big wheel gun guy but I liked the GP well enough to buy one and keep it. In fact it is the only revolver that I have bought that I have kept longer than 6 months.


----------

